# Audi Q7 by delta4X4



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Can you imagine the 4X4 market as a party? The Q7 would be last to arrive. He would find the buffet polished clean; only the cucumber decoration would be left. The beautiful girls would be gone, the lights dimmed and the piano player improvising softly in the background.
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------

